
Can You Die from a Broken Heart? (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/can-you-die-from-a-broken-heart
======
lp001
Absolutely.

This phenomenon of love and devotion is not limited to humans either. Animals,
especially dogs, elephants, certain bird species, may die of a broken heart
when a loved one leaves.

I had a pair of lovely, rare, small parrots. A week after one of the birds
died, the other followed. It's heartbreaking to see. No pun intended.

Even the Bible warns us: Pro 4:23 NIV - 23 Above all else, guard your heart,
for everything you do flows from it.

